# Viper Ce0890



## Jayuice (Mar 15, 2013)

HI
My alarm isnt responding to the remote and sadly i had to go into the car so now the alarm is going off so i had to remove the negative battery terminal so it would stop how would i fix this problem?
thanks for any help


----------



## Jayuice (Mar 15, 2013)

bump anyone?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Have you looked in the owners manual ?

May have to restore it to factory default and start over just like you first installed it.

BG


----------

